# 42 Day Dry Aged Prime Rib in Sous Vide finished on cast Iron



## hogsguy (May 28, 2017)

IMG_1571.JPG



__ hogsguy
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_1565.JPG



__ hogsguy
__ May 28, 2017


















IMG_1566.JPG



__ hogsguy
__ May 28, 2017






This was the dinner I made to celebrate my graduation from the University of Arkansas. I dry aged 6 pounds of prime rib for 40 days and some change, cooked it with an Anova Precision Cooker and seared it on a cast iron pan. I didn't have access to a grill otherwise that would be the obvious choice. Really happy with how it came out but not sure I would do another dry age unless I got a killer deal on beef. Fun project and great graduation meal but not sustainable.


----------



## briggy (May 28, 2017)

Most importantly, congrats on the graduation!  Nice work on the dry age, need to try that myself!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2017)

Looks delicious, but I'm with you.

The fridge space & the waste that you have is a hard pill to swallow.

I will say the intense beef flavor is hard to beat, but I lost so much meat it just didn't seem worth it.

If PR come on sale for $6 per pound, then maybe I'll do another one.

Al


----------

